# Tv Storage During Travel...



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We finally found a TV/DVD combo that fit in the miniscule space in our 23RS. My question is, does anyone travel with the TV on the shelf? If so, how do you secure it. I hate having to take the TV in and out. The hooking up the cable/antenna everytime is a pain with how everything is situated.

Thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours stays on the shelf all the time
We use TV Crips to hold the tv in place they work great.

don


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know how your shelf is configured, but in my old TT the Tv set on a shelf top that was triangular shaped (in a corner). I put an eye screw (like those used to fasten the old-time screen doors) in each side wall, then used an appropriately sized bungy cord across the from of the tv. Worked great.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

This is how sad I have gotten,

I was looking for Tow Vehicle storage ideas when reading this post!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Schrade - you ain't the only one! I've got TVitis myself right now.

I use the bungy method too. We went with a separate Tv and DVD player so if the DVD crapped out on me we wouldn't lose the whole thing (and vice verse for the Tv). We have a 14 inch RCA flat screen (Walmart for $90) and a small footprint DVD player ($40 - Walmart) and the two work fine. The bungies strap one over the TV and the other across the front. Be careful what kind you use - don't want to mar the screen. We went over some pretty rough terrain and the Tv stayed in place - no worries (except now for the leaf springs







). I'll likely mount the DVD player over the microwave in the small space available there.

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have two TVs and two DVD players in our 26 RS. The two TVs store underneath a dinette seat with a pillow between the screens. The DVD players (measuring 9x9x2) go in the cabinet above the sink. One DVD player stays there permanently (small holes drilled to run cables to the TV on the shelf).

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

In our (previous) 26 RS we kept one TV in the box under a bunk and the other TV (for the kids bunk room) stayed on the floor inside the wardrobe. No problems with either location except the _inconvenience_ of having one under the lower bunk.

In the (current) 31, I plan on putting a larger TV in the entertainment center and restraining it with bungees or something similar. Haven't quite looked at it yet. Haven't yet bought the larger TV either, but it looks like it'll take a 24 or 25 inch!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> In the (current) 31, I plan on putting a larger TV in the entertainment center and restraining it with bungees or something similar. Haven't quite looked at it yet. Haven't yet bought the larger TV either, but it looks like it'll take a 24 or 25 inch!
> [snapback]51144[/snapback]​


Mark, is that a camping Tv? It isn't a camping Tv unless the whole family has to huddle around it to see the screen - like huddling around a campfire!

Good grief, a 25 inch Tv. What's next, a separate bedroom?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a 9" TV/VCR that we use in the front bedroom of our 27 (it is a AC/DC TV that the kids used in the van we had) and a 19" TV for the living area with seprate DVD player. The 9" we just take off the shelf and place on the floor next to the bed. The 19" TV we put on a rug and fold the sofa down on top of it. We have pulled the camper to Florida and back and haven't had any problems.

Gary


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Just curious as to what make/model of TV/Combo DVD you found to fit in the space for the TV in your 23RS. We have the same TT and I wasn't able to find a combo unit short enough to fit. We have a 13 inch TV secured with the TV Grips from Camping World and it is rock solid.

Roger


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

There's a place for the TV in the bedroom, too, but the wife said we couldn't have three TVs in the trailer (when we only have one in the house).









Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Give these TV Grips.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

merlotman said:


> Just curious as to what make/model of TV/Combo DVD you found to fit in the space for the TV in your 23RS. We have the same TT and I wasn't able to find a combo unit short enough to fit. We have a 13 inch TV secured with the TV Grips from Camping World and it is rock solid.
> 
> Roger
> [snapback]51153[/snapback]​


I'll get back to you on the make and model of the combo. Its funny, but I found it on an endcap at the local Winn-Dixie supermarket. I've been carrying around the measurements for about a month and happened to run up on this one. Its not a big-name brand, but I figured for the TT, what the heck. All the ones at the Wal-Mart and electronics stores were too tall. This one has the A/V jacks and stuff on the side so it doesn't have to have the height the others do.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-guy, I went the bungee route because the shelf in the 23RS is at an odd angle and it is hard for people sitting at the dinette to see the TV if you cant wiggle it around to let them see it. I couldn't keep a good angle AND mount the TV with solid anchors. The bungees don't look real good but they work OK and let me move the TV around when viewing.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Y-guy, I went the bungee route because the shelf in the 23RS is at an odd angle and it is hard for people sitting at the dinette to see the TV if you cant wiggle it around to let them see it. I couldn't keep a good angle AND mount the TV with solid anchors. The bungees don't look real good but they work OK and let me move the TV around when viewing.
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]51162[/snapback]​


I think TV Crips is the answer. We also got tired of moving a heavy tv and went to the lcd. Very lite weight and now we even have more room. It sits on the backshelf of our 25RSS until we want to use it in the dining/living room area. 
Judy&Bob&2blackdogs


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have a 13" TV/DVD that is very light. I simply put it on the floor next to the queen bed when traveling. Takes less than 30 seconds, no mods, and it's safe.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> In the (current) 31, I plan on putting a larger TV in the entertainment center and restraining it with bungees or something similar.Â Haven't quite looked at it yet.Â Haven't yet bought the larger TV either, but it looks like it'll take a 24 or 25 inch!


Speaking from experience I can say the problem is the depth of the cabinet. We examined all the models at Best Buy and the biggest that would fit was a 20 incher flat screen (and not all the 20 inch models would.)

That's not including an LCD version of course. There is a good 5 inches of width left around the sides of the 20 inch.

The DVD/VCR player of course fits on the dedicated space below in the entertainment center.









I put some non-skid underneath the thing and it's made a few trips just fine with no other securing. The cabinet faces the rear, so it would only tip from acceleration, and my TV (vehicle) just can't get her goin' that quickly.

There's are various 15-inch LCD models I've seen around for $300 or so. By next year those should be affordable enough to go on the triangular shelf in the bedroom.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BoaterDan,

Thanks for the info. Guess I better make sure and measure before I get one!









Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You bought this monster just to take the grandkids "when they can"?

You da man!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BoaterDan,

That's what I put in my signature, but in reality, there's only been one trip (the very first one last summer) where the grandkids didn't go.

I told my wife we needed to get away by ourselves once in a while, but she just grinned and asked, "Why?"









Mark

BTW, what DO you put in those storage areas?! They're HUGE.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> In our (previous) 26 RS we kept one TV in the box under a bunk and the other TV (for the kids bunk room) stayed on the floor inside the wardrobe. No problems with either location except the _inconvenience_ of having one under the lower bunk.
> 
> In the (current) 31, I plan on putting a larger TV in the entertainment center and restraining it with bungees or something similar. Haven't quite looked at it yet. Haven't yet bought the larger TV either, but it looks like it'll take a 24 or 25 inch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

We use the TV clips and a bungee for a safety.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> BTW, what DO you put in those storage areas?! They're HUGE.


I hear ya. I've managed to fill them up prety good as far as floor space goes, but I barely have 25% of the total volume in the back used (lots of loose stuff like a pushbroom and extendable squeegie just laying on the floor).

I just discovered there's a whole big area under the dinette seat behind the drawer I didn't realize existed. I only have a few things in the other one. I'm probably only using about 75% of the inside storage, and that's fully outfitted for a family of six. Even loaded with our food and clothes for a 5 day trip there wasn't a loose bag or suitcase in sight. It is truly amazing how much room there is in this baby.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have a 19" in the living room that is on just a table top, so we unhook it and the DVD player every time and store it next to the queen bed. We also have a 13" for the bedroom, and take it off the triangular shelf and also store it by the bed. We used the TV grips one time, and they failed to hold the TV on the table when we were on I-10 in New Mexico, which was like riding waves on the ocean. The TV fell off and we have taken it off the shelf since that mishap. TV survived the fall onto the carpet.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We run a 20" on the TV stand. It gets stored in an old blanket next to the walkaround queen while driving. The DVD player and DirecTv box goes under the dinette seats.

Steve


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

merlotman said:


> Just curious as to what make/model of TV/Combo DVD you found to fit in the space for the TV in your 23RS. We have the same TT and I wasn't able to find a combo unit short enough to fit. We have a 13 inch TV secured with the TV Grips from Camping World and it is rock solid.
> 
> Roger
> [snapback]51153[/snapback]​


Finally got around to getting this info-

Brand: AKAI
Model: 13" TV/DVD Combo- CTD1300

It pretty much has everything a TV that size could - remote, s-video, a/v in/out, catv/ant jack and DVD player.

If you are into hardcore TV viewing while on the road, this probably isn't the TV for you.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

More info....

Just looked this TV up on the web and found it on sale at Radio Shack for 129.99. Plus, they have a $30.00 mail-in rebate offer on it.

Guess I will be taking mine back and going to Radio Shack!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I keep mine in the suburban and the girls watch it while traveling

John


----------

